# Max is fixed, so what can he still show in?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty much anything but conformation.

So in many different organizations, obedience, rally, weight pull, agility, flyball, disc, carting...etc......


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

does the AKC not alow dogs that are done for health reasons to show?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

vixen said:


> does the AKC not alow dogs that are done for health reasons to show?


Not conformation... as it's all about evaluating dogs who will be or may be bred.


----------

